# Грыжа L5-S1, ретролистез до 0.5



## Mary1991 (29 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте, хотелось бы узнать мнение врачей просмотрев снимки, КТ и функциональные (рентген)
Какое лечение требует проблема?)
Молодой человек 24 года, боль в пояснице и ноге с лета 2014!


----------



## La murr (29 Янв 2015)

*Mary1991*, Мария, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Mary1991 (29 Янв 2015)

История болезни!
1-молодой человек 24 года вес 80,работа сидячая за руле.
2-боли в пояснице начались с лета 21014,особого значения не предавал,сделав рентген сказали что 5тый поясничный "нехороший"
3-боли имели постоянный характер,отдающие в правую ногу,усиливались при физ.нагр.
4-посетили консультацию невролога в НИИ Вредена спб.,он направил на КТ=>(грыжа L5S1  до 0.6 ) ,далее сделав КТ этот же врач направил к нейрохиругу,хирург исключил оперативное вмешательство!
5-из лечения было назначено -обезбаливающее-лфк-корсет.ВСЕ ЭТО БЫЛО В АВГУСТЕ 2014!!!
6-до настоящего времени боли не ушли.
7-по совету обратились к мануальному терапевту,сделав пару сеансов посоветовал сделать функциональный  рентген.
8-сделав рентген написали что есть РЕТРОЛИСТЕЗ до 0.5,направили к нейрохирургам,хирург сказал,что вмешательство не требуется и назначил конс. врача ЛФК!
9- хотелось бы узнать мнение врачей просмотрев снимки, КТ и функциональные (рентген)
Какое лечение требует проблема?)


----------



## leo1980 (23 Фев 2015)

имею проблем схожую с Вашей
пока прогресса у меня нет, боль  в пояснице в принципе не проходит, только лежать
но еще не все опробывал, завтра остеопат ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2015)

Молодой человек, это мальчик или девочка?
Мнение о чем?
Есть ли проблема? Есть.
Надо ли оперировать? По снимку не определить, но по описанию не надо.
Надо ли делать лфк? Обязательно.
Надо ли делать процедуры снимающие боль? Если боли есть, то надо?
Можно ли применить процедуры которые помогают организму справиться с болью (уменьшить подвижность в месте поражения), например мануал нуб терапию? Надо, но правильно, не на месте поражения.
Надо ли научиться жить так, чтобы не третировать пораженные место? Надо, это всем надо!
Какие еще вопросы?

Описание бы посмотреть или снимки полностью, чтобы позвонки посчитать, там похоже на врожденную аномалию.


----------

